# Collecting Dust



## keithinuk (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello all, new to the site, but not new to clocks and watches, always been a collector of just about anything.

I still have about ten smiths mental clocks about, all Westminster chime and a number of watches around the place, but nothing to special.

Anyway I would like a little information on two pocket watches I have, anything you can tell me about them would be helpful, I think that the railway one is a US import, but that's about it.



















This one is a little older, I think.




























Thank you.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

apart from both of them being beautiful, I can't offer any info about them at all









this one










appears to have a seal at the other end of the chain, for sealing envelopes with wax etc - has it been cut or is it blank? I recall an antiques roadshow - the blank ones are worth a lot more as people can cut their own in if they please :yes:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Like Sparrow I regret I can offer nothing more than admiration. Two beautiful watches and both reticent about their parentage - usually the dial or movement has some clue as to maker or seller.

Are there any inscriptions on the case backs?

Where has the dust gone ? :huh:

Julian (L)


----------



## keithinuk (Jan 6, 2011)

The fob has a plan black and red stone with a Chester assay mark.

They are both family peace's handed down, the rail one has an inscription for service to the railway union dated 1929, but the watch has an import stamp.

I was more interested in the quality of the watches, I.E. are they just common pocket watches.

They will only be put away again.

Saying that I have worn the railway watch once or twice, sad not to.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The top one looks to be stem wound and pin set. Both have the appearance of being 'good' watches rather than dollar specials - more Fortnum & Mason than Woolworth.

Hopefully Andreas will look in on this topic, then you will get some really useful information.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

A couple of nice sets there and it's nice to hear that they are getting some wear

Are there any marks on the first one to suggest it was from the US, I may be wrong, but I don't think it is what is generally understood as a 'railroad' watch. In fact that plain movement looks very Swiss to me. Could you take a pic showing the marks on the inside of the back, I can just make out an assay mark on the bow but can't see any on the links or the T bar

The second watch has a Swiss movement and the Dennison case was assayed in Birmingham, in 1928 I believe but I'm never 100% sure by just looking at a pic.

It's a lovely chain on the second one as well, the seal fob is fairly common but is the American coin gold?

The other two enameled fobs are really interesting and would stand a bit more research

I'd have a look on fleabay for a couple of nice domed watch stands and have 'em out on display 

Chris


----------



## keithinuk (Jan 6, 2011)

I am glad others are enjoying pictures of these timepieces, both the Albert chains are 9-375 with different stamp marks and stamped on every link, with B & S stamped on both.

The what I call railway watch was a presentation watch from the National Union of Railwaymen in 1929 and the pendant and the inside of the watch are engraved.

The other watch was, as I have been told, a 21st birthday present and has a DQ stamp.

The pendants are all silver, the "coin" is actually a commemorative medal of Pope Pius XII and the other two I haven't a clue.

As for as stem wind, one small button on the side the other pull and turn to adjust, sorry don't know the jargon.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the extra pics

Not only lovely but quite valuable, I'd certainly make sure they are adequately insured

Chris


----------

